# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Jatah makan koi

## 9KOI

Numpang nanya lagi master2 dan suhu2  :: 

Menurut artikel yg saya baca klo jatah makan koi 3% dari berat badannya yang saya tanyakan...
1. Apakah benar klo ikan saya 9 ekor @50 cm- 2kg berarti jatahnya 3% dari 18 kg berarti 540gr per hari?
2. Sdh 3 bln ikan saya cuma dijatah 200gr per hari 4x50gr... Tp baru habis stlh 30mnt... Saya baca artikel lg jatah yg benar harus habis 5 menit.... Jadi kliatannya klo jatahnya ditambah gak bkl abis, apakah pemberian makan terlalu banyak atau ada parameter air yang kurang baik ya om?

Thx

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## biiboid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3nry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sibarethijau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

> sebaiknya ikan ukuran dibawah 20 cm diberi pelet size apa ya ?
> 
> apakah ukuran pelet mempengaruhi grow/pot belly ?


Size yg paling kecil om.

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

> kalau saya pribadi gak masalah ikan dikasih pelet size L, asala pakannya itu mudah lembek sewaktu terkena air,.kan bisa kita bisa test sendiri kondisi ini,..qmbil pelet coba letakan di gayang..lalu ukur berapa lama pelet ini akan lembek,...saya dikolam juga mix ikan 15 cm dan 65 cm,.sampai sekarang makannya syikk asyiik aja,,dan gak pernah repot kalau pakan harus direndam atau dimasukin kulkas atau apalah,.....jd yg penting kita mengerti karakter pakan tersebut aja. ( sebaiknya carilah pakan yg mudah lebek kalau terkena air , biasanya kondisi ini baik untuk ikan size besar dan tosai)....
> 
> kalau masalah quantity pakan,.biasanya saya lebih mengukur kekuatan filter,..sampe beberapakalai takaran dan filter masih kuat,..biasanya saya hajar terus, sampe batas filter gak kuat lagi,..baru saya anggap maximal pakan adalah segitu,..sampe sekarang maximal filter saya, sekali kasih pakan hanya 600 gr,..sehari bisa kasih 4 kali makan,.di set pake autofeeder.
> 
> so,..jd kitalah yg paling lebih tau kondisi kolam kita yg sebenarnya,....he..he..he..
> 
> salam.....


 
keep ikan berapa ekor om? sekali kasi makan 600grx4=2.4 kg per hari....

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## erikhartono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## erikhartono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> om cara hitung kekuatan filter kita bagaimana?let say sy punya ruang filtrasi tuh sekitar 1,5x2,5x1,5 om
> berapa banyak saya boleh kasi makan tiap hari,kalo isinya 9ekor koi size 30-40
> apakah angka pemberian pakan tiap hari diakumulasikan sampai waktu kita cuci filternya/ bagaimana om
> soalnya saya tidak tiap hari backwash.
> hanya 1mg sekali buang 1kotak ruang filtrasi kira2 30% dari kolam


Backwash sebaiknya setiap hari. Menurut anjuran salah satu senior KOIs . Setelah saya ikuti, hasilnya memang baik sekali. Ikan makin sehat Dan nadsu makan ikan pun meningkat. Yg terpenting, ikan saya jarang sakit.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwankptb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

